# Modifier 52 on G0202/77057



## msncoder (Sep 20, 2010)

Anyone out there receiving denials from Palmetto GBA when submitting a claim for a unilateral SCREENING mammogram (G0202/77057) with a 52 modifier?
The carrier has instructed us to change the CPT to G0206/77055 (unilateral diagnostic) and resubmit without a 52 which we know is incorrect and goes against all coding instruction provided by ACR & CMS for billing unilateral screening mammos.

Any guidance would be greatly appreciated!


----------

